# Udated Guide is pretty sad.



## Kingrat (Jul 3, 2020)

The new Guide that was a supposed "upgrade" to my DVR is a mess. It was about perfect as it was, you could scroll up and down to navigate time quickly and easily. Now, you have to scroll to the right to see like two shows ahead, and then you have to scroll back and go to the next channel. When you "upgrade" again, please think a little bit and not fix things that didn't need to be fixed, and think about how it works more than how pretty it is. I don't need thumbnails, I just want to be able to look up the stuff coming on my usual channels and set the recording options. On a scale of 1 to 10, I give the old Guide a 9, and the new one a 2, and half a number is for looks. You went from the best guide I've ever used to the worst in one shot. Gongrats?


----------



## bobfrank (Mar 17, 2005)

Kingrat said:


> The new Guide that was a supposed "upgrade" to my DVR is a mess. It was about perfect as it was, you could scroll up and down to navigate time quickly and easily. Now, you have to scroll to the right to see like two shows ahead, and then you have to scroll back and go to the next channel. When you "upgrade" again, please think a little bit and not fix things that didn't need to be fixed, and think about how it works more than how pretty it is. I don't need thumbnails, I just want to be able to look up the stuff coming on my usual channels and set the recording options. On a scale of 1 to 10, I give the old Guide a 9, and the new one a 2, and half a number is for looks. You went from the best guide I've ever used to the worst in one shot. Gongrats?


That is one of several reasons that so many of us have elected to stay with, or revert to, TE3. You can go back to the previous UI fairly easily. There are guides here on the forum to make that change. You would want to back up your recorded programs to your PC first as those will be lost. Those programs are easily uploaded back on the Tivo after the move to TE3.


----------



## Kingrat (Jul 3, 2020)

Thanks for the reply. I'm going back. I just hope the process works better than it has on other devices.


----------



## Kingrat (Jul 3, 2020)

bobfrank said:


> That is one of several reasons that so many of us have elected to stay with, or revert to, TE3. You can go back to the previous UI fairly easily. There are guides here on the forum to make that change. You would want to back up your recorded programs to your PC first as those will be lost. Those programs are easily uploaded back on the Tivo after the move to TE3.


Well, I just got off the phone with my cable company and reverting to the previous UI is not possible. I'm not happy at all about this. If I had any decent options, I would be looking at another provider, but every one of them is even worse. I guess I'll have to live with it for now, anyway. But I will send an email in to complain. Maybe the next "upgrade" will actually upgrade something.


----------



## bobfrank (Mar 17, 2005)

Kingrat said:


> Well, I just got off the phone with my cable company and reverting to the previous UI is not possible. I'm not happy at all about this. If I had any decent options, I would be looking at another provider, but every one of them is even worse. I guess I'll have to live with it for now, anyway. But I will send an email in to complain. Maybe the next "upgrade" will actually upgrade something.


Oh, I didn't know you had a cable company Tivo. With that you're locked in to what ever they give you, as you found out.


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

So you miss the "live guide" and now have to use the "grid guide". There is a mini "live guide" if you press up or down arrow (I don't remember which) during live tv. You get a row of thumbnails with text that goes out 6 programs or so per channel. Arrow up and down to go to other channels. Very similar to the old "live guide".


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

Kingrat said:


> Well, I just got off the phone with my cable company and reverting to the previous UI is not possible. I'm not happy at all about this. If I had any decent options, I would be looking at another provider, but every one of them is even worse. I guess I'll have to live with it for now, anyway. But I will send an email in to complain. Maybe the next "upgrade" will actually upgrade something.


Depending on which cable company it is, you might be able to get a CableCARD from then and buy an older retail TiVo model that can be downgraded to the old software.


----------

